# Die Sonne der Finsternis

## YPenguin

Titelbezug: Die Rede ist vom Mond - unserem Erdtrabanten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Ja - die Rede ist vom Mond - unserem Erdtrabanten.

 

Das ist natürlich krass. Da zieht es einem die Socken aus!

----------

## l3u

```
                   /|  /|

                   ||__||   +-----------------+

                  /   O O\__|   Please don't  |

                 /          \       feed      |

                /      \     \   the trolls   |

               /   _    \     \---------------+

              /    |\____\     \     ||

             /     | | | |\____/     ||

            /       \|_|_|/   |    __||

           /  /  \            |____| ||

          /   |   | /|        |      --|

          |   |   |//         |____  --|

   * _    |  |_|_|_|          |     \-/

*-- _--\ _ \     //           |

  /  _     \\ _ //   |        /

*  /   \_ /- | -     |       |

  *      ___ c_c_c_C/ \C_c_c_c

----------

## YPenguin

Den Begriff habe ich allerdings aufgeschnappt (Zitat) in der ZDF Doku "Der Mond – unser magischer Trabant".

----------

## YPenguin

Astrologen sind der Meinung, dass der Mond mit Gefühlen zu tun hat: Emotion.

----------

## YPenguin

Astrologie ist wahrscheinlich teilweise noch eine Kunst eher als eine Wissenschaft.

----------

## misterjack

YPenguin, komm mal klar! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5zzEHHsdSc

----------

## YPenguin

Ich sehe mir die Beiträge von Harald Lesch eigentlich gern an, aber in diesem Fall (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5zzEHHsdSc) hat er einen typischen Fehler der Astronomen gemacht: Er hat die Theorie der Astrologen nicht genau genug gelesen.

Der Nullpunkt bei westlicher Astrologie ist die Frühlings-Tag-Nacht-Gleiche (Tropischer Tierkreis) - die Benennung der Bereiche danach (nach Sternbildern) ist halt historisch gewachsen.

Fixsterne spielen nur bei Fixstern-Astrologie eine Rolle, die aber nur von eher wenigen betrieben wird.

----------

## YPenguin

Der Thread war mehr als eine Art Gag gedacht.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm war für einen Aprilscherz allerdings etwas früh glaub ich. Habs auch gesehen und dachte mir nur... Hä? aber für einen Rausch war das zu lang anhaltend... also hab ichs eigentlich ignoriert.

----------

## YPenguin

Leschs Einwand gilt für indische Astrologie wohl nicht, da dort standardmäßig der siderische Tierkreis verwendet wird (inklusive Präzession).

----------

## YPenguin

Zwei verschiedene Tierkreiszeichen-Systeme zu haben (tropischer und siderischer Tierkreis) erscheint zunächst unlogisch, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Interpretationen für beide Systeme gleich seien. Das ist nach meiner Kenntnis aber nicht der Fall.

Man kann in westlichen Astrologie-Programmen auch den siderischen Tierkreis als Einstellung wählen (meistens).

----------

## YPenguin

Gefühle allgemein als schlecht anzusehen, wäre aber auch nicht richtig, da sie zum Beispiel für die Motivation gebraucht werden.

----------

